# It's Magic Maltese



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just surfing around and found Tina will have puppies available this month! :yes: 

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/index.html


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Tina is one of the most thoughtful breeders around. She loves her babies and she shares them with everyone and keeps her cost low. She is just an exception to the rule........she has beautiful malts!!!!! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I agree : )


----------



## pam campbell (Sep 9, 2009)

I contacted Tina just last evening about one of her puppies. She has a little boy available next month and possibly a little girl in November!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 10 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828038


> I think Tina is one of the most thoughtful breeders around. She loves her babies and she shares them with everyone and keeps her cost low. She is just an exception to the rule........she has beautiful malts!!!!! :good post - perfect 10:[/B]


I totally agree! :biggrin:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 10 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828038


> I think Tina is one of the most thoughtful breeders around. She loves her babies and she shares them with everyone and keeps her cost low. She is just an exception to the rule........she has beautiful malts!!!!! :good post - perfect 10:[/B]


She has had some very darling puppies that were just as beautiful when adults!! A very nice person!


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tina has beautiful furbabies and is a great and caring breeder. I don't think anyone can go wrong getting one of her babies. :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, the little boys are adorable. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581


> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders I know of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844736


> QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581





> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders I know of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll be honest and say that I don't like seeing blanket statements like this. To me, it implies that every other reputable breeder is 'wrong'. When you say 'here', do you mean your state or the country?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844752


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844736





> QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581





> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders *I know *of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll be honest and say that I don't like seeing blanket statements like this. To me, it implies that every other reputable breeder is 'wrong'. When you say 'here', do you mean your state or the country?
[/B][/QUOTE]

okay...what do you mean by I was implying other breeders are wrong? Sorry, I didn't get that statement, can you please elaborate? You can pm me if you want. But I meant in this country, nobody sells Maltese for $5000 here in VA. Lol


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844767


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844752





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844736





> QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581





> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders *I know *of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll be honest and say that I don't like seeing blanket statements like this. To me, it implies that every other reputable breeder is 'wrong'. When you say 'here', do you mean your state or the country?
[/B][/QUOTE]

okay...what do you mean by I was implying other breeders are wrong? Sorry, I didn't get that statement, can you please elaborate? You can pm me if you want. But I meant in this country, nobody sells Maltese for $5000 here in VA. Lol
[/B][/QUOTE]
oops wrong post, sorry


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 28 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844781


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844767





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844752





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844736





> QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581





> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders *I know *of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll be honest and say that I don't like seeing blanket statements like this. To me, it implies that every other reputable breeder is 'wrong'. When you say 'here', do you mean your state or the country?
[/B][/QUOTE]

okay...what do you mean by I was implying other breeders are wrong? Sorry, I didn't get that statement, can you please elaborate? You can pm me if you want. But I meant in this country, nobody sells Maltese for $5000 here in VA. Lol
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think she meant the other poster 
[/B][/QUOTE]
No, I meant her blanket statement that only a few breeders have lower prices. I don't entirely agree with it. I'm not trying to start anything, I just don't think it's appropriate to lump all breeders together. Those pet price quotes are on the higher end and don't quite reflect what the economy has done to puppy sales. I know there are exceptions but in general, i think a large number of breeders have lowered their prices. I think Tina has some gorgeous dogs and I know i have referred people to her that don't want to spend a lot on a nicely bred puppy and will continue to do so.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844785


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 28 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844781





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844767





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844752





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844736





> QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581





> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders *I know *of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll be honest and say that I don't like seeing blanket statements like this. To me, it implies that every other reputable breeder is 'wrong'. When you say 'here', do you mean your state or the country?
[/B][/QUOTE]

okay...what do you mean by I was implying other breeders are wrong? Sorry, I didn't get that statement, can you please elaborate? You can pm me if you want. But I meant in this country, nobody sells Maltese for $5000 here in VA. Lol
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think she meant the other poster 
[/B][/QUOTE]
No, I meant her blanket statement that only a few breeders have lower prices. I don't entirely agree with it. I'm not trying to start anything, I just don't think it's appropriate to lump all breeders together. Those pet price quotes are on the higher end and don't quite reflect what the economy has done to puppy sales. I know there are exceptions but in general, i think a large number of breeders have lowered their prices.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I realized that after I posted so I went back to edit, but to late! You quoted me already, apologies .


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844752


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844736





> QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581





> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders I know of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll be honest and say that I don't like seeing blanket statements like this. To me, it implies that every other reputable breeder is 'wrong'. When you say 'here', do you mean your state or the country?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for your nice comments.
I don't believe the OP was putting other breeder's down because of their or my prices. Everyone is coming down in prices or not breeding because puppy sales have dramatically dropped. 

I don't feel my maltese pet prices are "cheap". It is still a chunk of money for people to come up with when they have their heart set on a nice typey Maltese. I know the "other" breeder's look down on me because of it. Everyone has the right to ask potential puppy buyers what they want. My Maltese are not much different than any other breeders. I am passionate about this breed. I couldn't afford a really nice Maltese when I first got interested in showing. I was lucky when I bought my first two Maltese. They were from good breeders and I was able to breed my own show dog. I feel other people should be able to afford a nice typey Maltese. I enjoy helping people get the puppy they have been dreaming of. I like forwarding a nice gesture for people. I am not in this for the money, there isn't any. I just want a nice home and a caring new mom or dad for my puppies that I can't keep.

Tina


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Oct 28 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844869


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844752





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844736





> QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581





> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders I know of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll be honest and say that I don't like seeing blanket statements like this. To me, it implies that every other reputable breeder is 'wrong'. When you say 'here', do you mean your state or the country?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for your nice comments.
I don't believe the OP was putting other breeder's down because of their or my prices. Everyone is coming down in prices or not breeding because puppy sales have dramatically dropped. 

I don't feel my maltese pet prices are "cheap". It is still a chunk of money for people to come up with when they have their heart set on a nice typey Maltese. I know the "other" breeder's look down on me because of it. Everyone has the right to ask potential puppy buyers what they want. My Maltese are not much different than any other breeders. I am passionate about this breed. I couldn't afford a really nice Maltese when I first got interested in showing. I was lucky when I bought my first two Maltese. They were from good breeders and I was able to breed my own show dog. I feel other people should be able to afford a nice typey Maltese. I enjoy helping people get the puppy they have been dreaming of. I like forwarding a nice gesture for people. I am not in this for the money, there isn't any. I just want a nice home and a caring new mom or dad for my puppies that I can't keep.

Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is SO nice, Tina. You are a caring person and seem to put others first. I for one would be honored to have one of your beautiful babies. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 28 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844875


> QUOTE (Tina @ Oct 28 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844869





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844752





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844736





> QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581





> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders I know of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll be honest and say that I don't like seeing blanket statements like this. To me, it implies that every other reputable breeder is 'wrong'. When you say 'here', do you mean your state or the country?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for your nice comments.
I don't believe the OP was putting other breeder's down because of their or my prices. Everyone is coming down in prices or not breeding because puppy sales have dramatically dropped. 

I don't feel my maltese pet prices are "cheap". It is still a chunk of money for people to come up with when they have their heart set on a nice typey Maltese. I know the "other" breeder's look down on me because of it. Everyone has the right to ask potential puppy buyers what they want. My Maltese are not much different than any other breeders. I am passionate about this breed. I couldn't afford a really nice Maltese when I first got interested in showing. I was lucky when I bought my first two Maltese. They were from good breeders and I was able to breed my own show dog. I feel other people should be able to afford a nice typey Maltese. I enjoy helping people get the puppy they have been dreaming of. I like forwarding a nice gesture for people. I am not in this for the money, there isn't any. I just want a nice home and a caring new mom or dad for my puppies that I can't keep.

Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is SO nice, Tina. You are a caring person and seem to put others first. I for one would be honored to have one of your beautiful babies. :grouphug: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly. I agree with Andrea


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Oct 28 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844869


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844752





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844736





> QUOTE (setell @ Oct 28 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844581





> Tina's prices is sooooo cheap!!!!! Well I'm in Canada so I am used to way way higher prices! I guess my next baby will be from the US as there are so many breedes to choose from (and more reasonable prices too!).[/B]


lol Tina is one of the ONLY breeders I know of that are reputable and have prices like those. Th average male malt here is $1500-2500. And the average female is at least $2500-5000. And those are just the pet prices...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll be honest and say that I don't like seeing blanket statements like this. To me, it implies that every other reputable breeder is 'wrong'. When you say 'here', do you mean your state or the country?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for your nice comments.
I don't believe the OP was putting other breeder's down because of their or my prices. Everyone is coming down in prices or not breeding because puppy sales have dramatically dropped. 

I don't feel my maltese pet prices are "cheap". It is still a chunk of money for people to come up with when they have their heart set on a nice typey Maltese. I know the "other" breeder's look down on me because of it. Everyone has the right to ask potential puppy buyers what they want. My Maltese are not much different than any other breeders. I am passionate about this breed. I couldn't afford a really nice Maltese when I first got interested in showing. I was lucky when I bought my first two Maltese. They were from good breeders and I was able to breed my own show dog. I feel other people should be able to afford a nice typey Maltese. I enjoy helping people get the puppy they have been dreaming of. I like forwarding a nice gesture for people. I am not in this for the money, there isn't any. I just want a nice home and a caring new mom or dad for my puppies that I can't keep.

Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, a good home is the most important thing. I think it's wonderful that you help so many people get a nice maltese (esp for show) Not everybody does that!


----------

